# Why buy Wheat and Oats from the Mormons



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

https://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/st...839595_10557_3074457345616706370_-1_N_image_0

The LDS Store has the best price on canned long term food. They are not looking to make the profit they are looking to help people









Shipping is very inexpensive and fast

For new preppers this is a very very very cost effective way to get some basic supplies quickly

so 
PRICE, QUALITY, and SERVICE in one package


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

lots of items


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Maine-Marine has a good point. It is already canned and boxed for you. spaghetti bites are a particularly good product. They cook easier and are great especially for kids (and adults) to eat. As they are not so messy to eat. (Yep at 59 I am still a messy eater)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

wheat not weat.. dang it


----------



## Ayn Rand (Dec 31, 2017)

I also like LDS food.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> Shipping is very inexpensive and fast
> 
> For new preppers this is a very very very cost effective way to get some basic supplies quickly
> 
> ...


I have bought my bulk wheat & oats mainly from walmart.com. Looks like with the LDS store, a case of hard red wheat weighs 33 lbs and costs $32.25 plus $3 freight, for a total of $35.25 for 33 lbs.. Right now, I can get an Emergency Essentials 38 lb superpail (bucket, lid, mylar & oxygen absorber) at Walmart.com for $30.18 with free pickup or free shipping if you spend $35. Walmart puts these on special all throughout the year, so if you keep looking, it is very normal for them to offer even better pricing.

I'm a big fan of Emergency Essentials product. The Augason Farms product can be cheaper but they don't package the product as well. I also appreciate free freight from Walmart. The LDS cans are probably a better choice for folks with limited storage space.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Emergenc...ategy=PWVUB&visitor_id=T3ns9oGtppgHX65VNUCVuU


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

I have never bought emergency essentials food but most of the rest of there products are chinese crap. Also for the $5 your saving i would pay for the LDS stuff packed in smaller cans. You have all your eggs in one basket with a 5gal bucket. 

Has any one tryed rainy day foods cans? I got two of there verity cans. There dryed fruit is quite good and i think most of there stuff is cheaper than LDS and def cheaper than augason farms.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

******* said:


> I have bought my bulk wheat & oats mainly from walmart.com. Looks like with the LDS store, a case of hard red wheat weighs 33 lbs and costs $32.25 plus $3 freight, for a total of $35.25 for 33 lbs.. Right now, I can get an Emergency Essentials 38 lb superpail (bucket, lid, mylar & oxygen absorber) at Walmart.com for $30.18 with free pickup or free shipping if you spend $35. Walmart puts these on special all throughout the year, so if you keep looking, it is very normal for them to offer even better pricing.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Emergency Essentials product. The Augason Farms product can be cheaper but they don't package the product as well. I also appreciate free freight from Walmart. The LDS cans are probably a better choice for folks with limited storage space.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Emergenc...ategy=PWVUB&visitor_id=T3ns9oGtppgHX65VNUCVuU


now we can talk about bucket versus metal can and the benefit of opening smaller cans versus a whole pail


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Brettny said:


> I have never bought emergency essentials food but most of the rest of there products are chinese crap.


Well I don't buy gear from any of these preparedness companies & this discussion is about food. I've never seen a bad review on these folks and they have been in this business longer than anyone else.



Brettny said:


> Also for the $5 your saving i would pay for the LDS stuff packed in smaller cans. You have all your eggs in one basket with a 5gal bucket.


As I stated, if someone has limited storage, these LDS cans might be better. A 5 gallon pail & all my eggs in one basket? Now that is funny when you consider I measure my food stores by the tons.

Here is my take on food storage. If you are only gonna keep say 100 lbs or less of wheat in storage... don't bother. Just keep more flour in your pantry and rotate it. This red wheat is the berry. It must be ground using a grain mill or similar, which aren't cheap. IMO, this hard red & white wheat is for bulk storage... large quantities. In large quantities, the price per pound is very important plus IMO, I'd rather have the superpails than #10 cans for long term, bulk storage. I do have a whole bunch of cans in storage but that is more along the lines of powdered eggs, baking powder, tomato powder, peanut powder, etc. Now all my #10 cans also come from Emergency Essentials because they are packaged with an oxygen absorber in a stainless steel can that is double-enameled to prevent aging and rust. I'd verify the LDS cans are packaged similarly or better. You know their specs on cans & if they add oxygen absorbers?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> now we can talk about bucket versus metal can and the benefit of opening smaller cans versus a whole pail


Exactly. I've tried to hit on the basics of maybe who should use cans & who should use pails. We all prep differently.

If I'm gonna be pulling out a grinder & making flour, then I have no issue opening a big pail. Why would anyone only want to grind 5.5 lbs during a crisis? My big use items, such as wheat, oats, rice, beans, pasta, etc are in pails. However, if I want seasonings or other product that would be used less, then I purchase in cans. I wouldn't want a 5 gallon pail of baking powder, tomato powder or powdered eggs.

As I asked before, you know the specs on the LDS cans? Do they use oxygen absorbers?


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

******* said:


> Well I don't buy gear from any of these preparedness companies & this discussion is about food. I've never seen a bad review on these folks and they have been in this business longer than anyone else.
> 
> As I stated, if someone has limited storage, these LDS cans might be better. A 5 gallon pail & all my eggs in one basket? Now that is funny when you consider I measure my food stores by the tons.
> 
> Here is my take on food storage. If you are only gonna keep say 100 lbs or less of wheat in storage... don't bother. Just keep more flour in your pantry and rotate it. This red wheat is the berry. It must be ground using a grain mill or similar, which aren't cheap. IMO, this hard red & white wheat is for bulk storage... large quantities. In large quantities, the price per pound is very important plus IMO, I'd rather have the superpails than #10 cans for long term, bulk storage. I do have a whole bunch of cans in storage but that is more along the lines of powdered eggs, baking powder, tomato powder, peanut powder, etc. Now all my #10 cans also come from Emergency Essentials because they are packaged with an oxygen absorber in a stainless steel can that is double-enameled to prevent aging and rust. I'd verify the LDS cans are packaged similarly or better. You know their specs on cans & if they add oxygen absorbers?


Nice one on the "stainless steel cans with double enamel coating". thats such a lie even you who had been in the business believe that?


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

One of our first preparations was long term food items. We bought
both from the local Mormon food bank and Wal Mart. I've not ordered
from the Mormon online service. I would say the people at the local
food bank were very nice. I'm not Mormon and they treated me 
like I was part of their family.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

******* said:


> Exactly. I've tried to hit on the basics of maybe who should use cans & who should use pails. We all prep differently.
> 
> If I'm gonna be pulling out a grinder & making flour, then I have no issue opening a big pail. Why would anyone only want to grind 5.5 lbs during a crisis? My big use items, such as wheat, oats, rice, beans, pasta, etc are in pails. However, if I want seasonings or other product that would be used less, then I purchase in cans. I wouldn't want a 5 gallon pail of baking powder, tomato powder or powdered eggs.
> 
> As I asked before, you know the specs on the LDS cans? Do they use oxygen absorbers?


IN a SHTF event why grind more then you need for a week or 2?? 2 loafs of bread a week is not a lot of wheat.. plus I have a hand cranked grinder... not sure I want to do a bucket - LOL

I guess we look at it from different angles... I do not want to break the seal on a bucket for things that will take me a long time to use...pasta, oatmeal, beans, etc...

I do understand your points and see where you are coming from

I do not have buckets of anything


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> wheat not weat.. dang it


One might say........... you got the h out of there!!!! :devil:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> IN a SHTF event why grind more then you need for a week or 2?? 2 loafs of bread a week is not a lot of wheat.. plus I have a hand cranked grinder... not sure I want to do a bucket - LOL
> 
> I guess we look at it from different angles... I do not want to break the seal on a bucket for things that will take me a long time to use...pasta, oatmeal, beans, etc...


In a crisis, I expect quite a few people to come to my farmstead. Plus I have food stored for the neighbors on our rural, dead end lane. So yes, I come at prepping from a different angle than someone just responsible for themselves and maybe a spouse.

But even then, when your normal food runs out & you are living on stores such as these, I'd think your family of 5 would be making maybe a loaf every day or so. Five pounds of wheat wouldn't last a long time. You sure wouldn't have to worry about a pail of wheat going bad once opened. Your bigger concern would be running out of food... not fresh ground flour going bad.

I just think, during a severe crisis where you are living off of your long term stored food, that a family of 5 would eat more than two loaves of bread a week. I store lots of different food items, but wheat is my largest store by far. During such a crisis we'd be using the wheat flour for lots more things than bread... such as pancakes, biscuits, pasta, pizza dough, cakes, cookies, gravies, etc. I'd think we's use as much flour for pancakes as for bread.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Brettny said:


> Nice one on the "stainless steel cans with double enamel coating". thats such a lie even you who had been in the business believe that?


Why would I not believe that? Why would the industry leader, founded in 1987, lie about their product? That makes no sense.

So show me your proof it is a lie.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I do like the way the Mormons package their stuff. There's a lot to admire about them when it comes to encouraging preparedness. But the one thing I don't care for is the way the boxes announce to the world that you're buying "home storage". So it's delivered on your front porch for all the world (well at least the neighbors and the mailman), to see. They really shouldn't do that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I generally like mormons. I have no idea what they really believe in but the ones I know seem to be pretty good eggs.

But advise to the youngsters;

When inviting Mormons fishing, make sure you take TWO mormons fishing not ONE. If you take ONE mormon fishing he will drink all of your beer. Take TWO mormons and they will both act like they don't drink and keep an eye on the other...:vs_lol:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I generally like mormons. I have no idea what they really believe in but the ones I know seem to be pretty good eggs.
> 
> But advise to the youngsters;
> 
> When inviting Mormons fishing, make sure you take TWO mormons fishing not ONE. If you take ONE mormon fishing he will drink all of your beer. Take TWO mormons and they will both act like they don't drink and keep an eye on the other...:vs_lol:


Ditto that in spades!

Also, if you can get plugged in to the "Mormon Mafia", that is a VERY good thing. The guy that did the 1st half of our new home build is LDS (we are doing the second half ourselves). But he has turned us onto more great people than you can imagine; and not just construction people, but a dentist, where to buy clothes, a vet and a bunch of others. I do not share their faith, but the LDS are DEFINITELY my friends and are welcome at my place any time. They are NEVER the cheapest, but they ALWAYS do good work.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> I do like the way the Mormons package their stuff. There's a lot to admire about them when it comes to encouraging preparedness. But the one thing I don't care for is the way the boxes announce to the world that you're buying "home storage". So it's delivered on your front porch for all the world (well at least the neighbors and the mailman), to see. They really shouldn't do that.


LOL.. I understand your concern.... can you tell me the last three things your neighbors had delivered to their house?

and the mail PERSON most likely delivers more exciting things then canned wheat.... unless you order so much they have to make multi-trips... it is not registering


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> I do like the way the Mormons package their stuff. There's a lot to admire about them when it comes to encouraging preparedness. But the one thing I don't care for is the way the boxes announce to the world that you're buying "home storage". So it's delivered on your front porch for all the world (well at least the neighbors and the mailman), to see. They really shouldn't do that.


Just make it known that you are "buying it all for an organization you belong to that helps feed the needy". Wink wink.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> LOL.. I understand your concern.... can you tell me the last three things your neighbors had delivered to their house?
> 
> and the mail PERSON most likely delivers more exciting things then canned wheat.... unless you order so much they have to make multi-trips... it is not registering


I have nothing delivered to my home... it is behind a gated entrance. All my packages are delivered to my work.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

******* said:


> I have nothing delivered to my home... it is behind a gated entrance. All my packages are delivered to my work.


To add to this, last year I probably brought in around 60 or so superpails of wheat & oats. I normally ordered 4-6 at a time and the FedEx driver became so accustomed to the packages that he would back up to the back of my truck, as opposed to the shipping door.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> LOL.. I understand your concern.... can you tell me the last three things your neighbors had delivered to their house?
> 
> and the mail PERSON most likely delivers more exciting things then canned wheat.... unless you order so much they have to make multi-trips... it is not registering


Well, beside the fact that I do have a male-mailman you have a a little bit of point. Because no, I don't go running around from porch to porch checking the neighbors mail. :tango_face_smile: Still in all, most of us like to keep our food storage to ourselves, right? But even so at the very least they're getting some advertising at my expense.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> Well, beside the fact that I do have a male-mailman you have a a little bit of point. Because no, I don't go running around from porch to porch checking the neighbors mail. :tango_face_smile: Still in all, most of us like to keep our food storage to ourselves, right? But even so at the very least they're getting some advertising at my expense.


most people that know me and my family know we are preppers and have food put away for a rainy day. I advocate for people being prepared and do not really worry about folks showing up post SHTF....

if it comes to people looking for a home to raid or steal from.... People know I will not be the low hanging fruit


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

******* said:


> Now all my #10 cans also come from Emergency Essentials because they are packaged with an oxygen absorber in a stainless steel can that is double-enameled to prevent aging and rust.





Brettny said:


> Nice one on the "stainless steel cans with double enamel coating". thats such a lie even you who had been in the business believe that?





******* said:


> Why would I not believe that? Why would the industry leader, founded in 1987, lie about their product? That makes no sense. So show me your proof it is a lie.


I also saw the comment about being stainless steel cans, and just being stainless is a huge expense over steel cans, and then I saw the double enamel coating, and wonder why they need to coat SS cans...

So ******* try the magnet trick, good stainless will not be attracted to a magnet like a steel can will (it does depend on the type of SS).

*Rancher*


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

azrancher said:


> I also saw the comment about being stainless steel cans, and just being stainless is a huge expense over steel cans, and then I saw the double enamel coating, and wonder why they need to coat SS cans...
> 
> So ******* try the magnet trick, good stainless will not be attracted to a magnet like a steel can will (it does depend on the type of SS).


I'll try it but like you say, don't know if the results will be definitive. Here is an image from their website regarding the cans:










And the verbiage from the individual canned products:

*APPROX. WEIGHT	5 lb 0 oz (2.29 kg)
SHELF LIFE	Up to 30 years*
ADDITIONAL INFO	*For best flavor and nutrition, keep cans constantly stored at 70° or lower. Once opened, keep in air tight containers in dark cool places. To learn more about how long you can expect food to store see our Shelf Life Article.

Packaged with an oxygen absorber in a #10 stainless steel can that is double-enameled to prevent aging and rust. #10 can dimensions: 7" high X 6.25" diameter. To learn more about how packaging makes a big difference in keeping food at optimum levels, view our Food Storage Packaging article.*


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

The verbiage doesn't match the picture, probably some advertising guru's explanation of an enamel coated steel can is "stainless" but not necessarily "stainless steel".

*Rancher *


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

azrancher said:


> The verbiage doesn't match the picture, probably some advertising guru's explanation of an enamel coated steel can is "stainless" but not necessarily "stainless steel".


My assumption was there might be some product not in stainless. The verbiage comes from the individual product that I've viewed and I most certainly have not checked the description on every can they sell. The image, coming from a general info article, would apply to all product and why I assume the more general statement.

This is a large company... not a mom & pop shop. I'd bet money that if the description says stainless, then it is stainless. In this litigious world we now live in, they would lose their shorts in court. I'll try to contact them to get an answer.

Edit:
Just noticed their green beans don't say stainless or coated. I've sent them a message for clarification. But that matches with my assumption that maybe some product isn't packaged in stainless.

https://beprepared.com/freeze-dried-green-beans-large-can.html


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

I have purchased plastic buckets of Emergency Essentials food (oats, etc) from Walmart online. I have also purchased cases of food (in #10 cans) from the LDS church, both locally and online. Both sources provided what I wanted at a resonable price.

Without getting into the plastic vs metal discussion, one appeal of the #10 cans to me is that I can easily give someone a smaller sealed amount of food, rather than a whole 6 gallon bucket.

@******* - I think ******* and I are of like mindset, in that we both measure our larder by the ton and plan on sharing with the property owners near us, and those with special skills that are part of our groups.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Emergency Essentials replied to my question:

*Hi there,

All of our #10 cans are stainless steel with the double enamel coating. If they do not say it, it is inaccurate info and we will be changing it to be correct.

Thanks,

Emergency Essentials

Customer Service

1-800-999-1863*


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

SierraGhost said:


> Without getting into the plastic vs metal discussion, one appeal of the #10 cans to me is that I can easily give someone a smaller sealed amount of food, rather than a whole 6 gallon bucket.


There are obviously applications and reasons for choosing each. However once we are in a crisis and actually needing to use these long term stores, IMO it won't make a bit of difference if you give the food in a shiny new sealed can or in a paper sack. The food will be used quickly and the recipient will be grateful.

Question is once the container is empty, which will serve you better... a #10 can or a 6 gallon bucket. For me, in my application, I'll most certainly want the buckets.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

So long as the oats didn't pass thru the horse....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> So long as the oats didn't pass thru the horse....


_Mares eat oat and does eat oats....._


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Annie said:


> _Mares eat oat and does eat oats....._


ok NO oats, after they pass thru anything!


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Anyone do the maginet test on the cans yet? Or stick one out in the rain for a few months?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Brettny said:


> Anyone do the maginet test on the cans yet? Or stick one out in the rain for a few months?


Magnetic test wouldn't prove anything. I'll assume the largest supplier of such goods doesn't lie & put it in writing.

From Scientific American:

*There are several different types of stainless steels. The two main types are austenitic and ferritic, each of which exhibits a different atomic arrangement. Due to this difference, ferritic stainless steels are generally magnetic while austenitic stainless steels usually are not.*


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The magnet test won’t prove anything, just like stated above. Stainless steel comes in many grades and the cheaper grades will be attracted to a magnet. But don’t be turned off by this. Cheaper stainless is still light-years more corrosion resistant than plated steel.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Typically 304 or 305 stainless is magnetic while 316 is not.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

For the curious I went ahead and checked the front row of cans in my basement closet. That includes Mormon cans dating back to 2006, Mountain House cans dating back a few years and Emergency Essentials cans dating back just a few months. 

They were all magnetic and the ~ 12 year old Mormon cans are as shiny as the day I bought them.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you white shadow.
All magnetic tells me all i need to know. Standard grade SS is only slightly magnetic and you can tell a big dif in normal steel like im thinking these " stainless steel" cans are.
Anyone know what grade stainless they are?


----------

